# Welcome to the new Women's Cycling+ Forum!



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

By popular demand we have created this new forum for women's specific cycling discussions and non-cycling discussions.

Thanks to all the ladies for their feedback and input, the response was 100% agreement, "yes, a women's forum is a good idea!" And a bit overdue, I'm sure.

The name of this forum is a hybrid of a couple of ideas I received. If it's not to the majority of women's liking, it can be changed.

Men are welcome here, but guys, please consider yourselves guests. There is a specific set of rules for this forum, that I will post and sticky shortly.

Thanks,

-gregg, Site Manager RoadBikeReview.com


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Gregg both for the forum and for being diplomatic with the title. IMHO it's a good one.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Can we guys post threads to ask women for advice?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

uzziefly said:


> Can we guys post threads to ask women for advice?


No problem, so long as the inquiries are otherwise appropriate to forum guidelines!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok for sure... I was raised nicely to be a gentleman 

THANKS


----------

